# Can you fix a bent bandsaw blade?



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I bent my 1/4 inch bandsaw blade sawing some blanks for a turning. I was just wondering if that could be beat back into shape on the anvil of a bench vise? I realize that this now is a weak spot that could potentially break, but hopefully it will survive until my new one comes in the mail.

Just wondering if any of you have done so?

Thanks in advance,

The Swede


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I've done it just by hand… makes for an interesting cut but still worked.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

I wouldn't risk it. If it snaps, it's going to damage one of three things: you, your bandsaw, or what you're cutting. Or some combination of those three.

Bending the damaged area back into shape further weakens the steel.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I wouldn t risk it. If it snaps, it s going to damage one of three things: you, your bandsaw, or what you re cutting. Or some combination of those three.


Really? I've had band saw blades break on many occasions and about the only thing it damages is my nerves. The pop scares the crap out of you but it doesn't damage anything else in the process.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Break it, grind it, and solder it back if it is a nice blade? If it is a bend as opposed to a kink I've hammered it a bit with enough success to get me through a couple of cuts.


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

> Really? I ve had band saw blades break on many occasions and about the only thing it damages is my nerves. The pop scares the crap out of you but it doesn t damage anything else in the process.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


I suppose that considering the wimpy amount of tension a normal bandsaw can handle, it might not be an issue.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I wouldn't hammer on it as you'll wreck the set of the teeth in that one spot. I just straighten by hand and live with the vibration and rougher kerf. I have one I kinked and straightened a year ago and it hasn't broken yet .I wish it would cause I'm too cheap to throw it away til it breaks!


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

If it is actually creases the steel I just throw the blade out. You might be able to get a bit more use out of it by pounding it flat but in my experience it will still wobble and drive you crazy before it eventually snaps.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

What does it take to solder a blade. I had mine come apart at the solder the other day. I ordered two new ones just in case, but I can save the broken one if there is some hope of fixing it.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Bill, Many manufacturers will replace blades that break at the weld. You can repair them but it requires a GOOD scarf joint and hard (high temp) solder to hold up to the constant flexing around the wheels.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I should contact them to see. I got it from Randy and Jeff's recommendation at buyfromawoodworker.com. It was great til it broke.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

My guess is that it can be straightened by hand or carefully with a hammer and still be usable.

I have had many bandsaw blades break on me but never bent. You might want to analyze why it got bent so you don't do it to another blade.

There are 3 things that I can think of that may have cause the bent blade.

(1) - Upper blade guard not adjusted close to the wood being cut to minimize the amount of exposed blade above the wood. (It's also safer if the blade breaks)

(2) - The wood being cut was not firmly held as it was being cut.

(3) - The blade was being forced to make a turn smaller than recommended for the blade.

Which one was it?


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Lee Valley sells a jig. You can silver solder thin blades. Not sure if you can with wider blades.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

For a 1/4" blade?

Just buy a new one.


----------



## fredj (Jun 4, 2013)

I've had many a band saw blade snap on me but never seen one do any harm when it did. However, if you run a bent or kinked blade it will wear the "tires" on the wheels unevenly. Replacing them much more work and cost than replacing a blade. You may be able to cut out the bent part if it is very short, then solder it back together with the kit described above. Some shops that use large band saws a lot have a machine that welds blades together, but finding one and having someone weld it is too much trouble for a small blade. Buy a new blade. Or you can go whole hog : buy a band saw blade welding machine (easy to use) then buy blade stock in 200 foot rolls and make your own for fun and profit.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the responses all. I have a new one on order so, I will throw the blade in that came with the saw until the new one arrives. I don't think it's worth it to mess with it too much. I may just for fun for roughing out turnings.

Fred that's tempting, but if I bought a machine like that my wife would run me over with her car…and then my truck


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Was it a particularly expensive blade? If not, I would have to agree with your decision to not mess with it, not only would it not be worth your time, but the risk you're assuming would make it worth that much less.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

You have NOTHING to lose. Try it. I've had a few BS blades snap. No bad things happen if you don't count soiled chonies.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I would not run a "kinked" blade on the BS. It will throw the guides out of alignment so it will not track well.


----------

